# iPad Pro et conversion fichier vidéo mts



## Bond@007 (27 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir, je souhaite pouvoir traiter convertir et monter des vidéos au format mts directement sur mon  iPad Pro via iMovie. 
Je sais que des apps sur Mac ou Windows existent mais moi je souhaite le faire en all in one sur mon iPad.
Pour les convertisseurs online, ils sont soient limités en taille de fichier ou onéreux. 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## ericse (27 Janvier 2020)

J'ai vu passer des convertisseurs en app pour iPad (désolé je n'ai pas noté le nom)


----------



## Bond@007 (27 Janvier 2020)

Merci Eric, dommage que tu n'aies pas de nom ... si d'autres membres pouvaient m'aider, votre aide me serait précieuse.


----------

